# Lostprophets live gallery



## Wretched (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey again everyone. Thought I'd post some shots I took at the Lostprophets gig at Sydney's Metro Theatre on February 28, 2012. I was there for Hysteria magazine and they were supported by Kids in Glass Houses and Versaemerge. None of them are really my kind of thing, but they all put on good, energetic performances and it was Mecca for Telecaster fans.

Anyway, here's a few of my favourites and you can find more here: Lostprophets @ Metro Theatre, Feb. 2012 - a set on Flickr

Kids in Glass Houses (from South Wales)
















Lostprophets 




















Versaemerge


----------

